
Show HN: My 7 Days Startup - mjurczyk
https://bluedeliveryimp.com/
======
mjurczyk
Hi, creator here!

Recently I came across 7 Days Startup book, and wanted to see how it would
work in practice. Being a part of YC School, and also working in a shared
startup office - I often heard how hard it is to find a product-market fit,
ask customers for their opinions, and get first leads.

I thought this could be a great problem to tackle, and may be solved fast
enough. Since I am not personally or emotionally involved in other founders’
projects, it is much easier for me to survey potential clients about their
honest opinions. Using my network, plus the 6 degrees of separation, I can
easily reach professionals across different fields - and collect their
opinions on project pitches - for 20-25% cut for their time.

Over the week I built Blue Delivery Imp - very barebones, but allows startups
to post surveys, and me to deliver them in PDFs (plus a free demo!) - its now
in a usable state, so I’m curious if anyone is going to find it actually
useful?

Its a bit of manual labor, so I was thinking of subscription model $59/mo. -
making it around $15 or less per report. I think it may save many new startups
a lot of headache and time in their early days, and be more reliable than
Google Ads.

Would love to hear your opinions!

